# Removals from Denmark to Costa del Sol



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Needed in January 2010 - transport of furniture from Denmark to Algarrobo Costa on the Costa del Sol. Is anyone travelling this route and has spare space in their van?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A friend travels Oslo/Málaga. I'll ask on Monday. Where are the good in DK?


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> A friend travels Oslo/Málaga. I'll ask on Monday. Where are the good in DK?


Steve - the goods are in Vejle in Denmark. I look forward to hearing from you Monday. Thanks
Graham


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

morlandg said:


> Steve - the goods are in Vejle in Denmark. I look forward to hearing from you Monday. Thanks
> Graham


Steve
Your friend's name isn't Ove by any chance?
Graham


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

morlandg said:


> Steve
> Your friend's name isn't Ove by any chance?
> Graham


Nei, Morten


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Nei, Morten


Thanks Steve - I look forward to hearing from you tomorrow - time is of the essence!
Graham


----------

